# Civilian sheep dog / neighborhood security and the rules or WROL?



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

The civilian sheepdog who decides to establish the law on his own is the same as a vigilante, the civilian sheepdog acting with the approval of the community is neighborhood security. In either case if things go back to normal it would be like making a citizens arrest where you may have to answer for your actions. Make no mistake things may not be so easily determined, without someone dressed like the ham-burgler , no forensics, no witnesses, no confession. A civilian sheep dog must understand things may eventually go back to normal and be ready to face the legal consequences if your wrong and maybe sometimes even if your in the right.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a little more cut and dry in the US where many states have property laws allowing you to defend against intruders entering your home and/or property with lethal force. 

In the criminal friendly Canada where law abiding people are punished with harsh cruelty and draconian laws and criminals get a free ride on our tax dime, this is a whole other ball game.


----------

